# Pizza in Provo!!



## Johnathan (Jun 8, 2006)

So those of you that are going to Provo next week, how many of you want to meet at 4pm at the "Brick Oven"? Please let me know so that I can reserve the space. Thanks!


----------



## ldimick (Jun 9, 2006)

Darn! Brick Oven is worth going to even without the symposium. Enjoy a slice for me!


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 9, 2006)

Me.


----------



## jssmith3 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Johnathon, My son Shane and I will be going. Will someone have directions for us out of towners?  I have a van if anyone needs a ride.
Janet


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jssmith3_
> <br /> I have a van if anyone needs a ride.
> Janet


Can you give me a ride from Houston??????????[][]


----------



## Ron Mc (Jun 9, 2006)

Mannie,
Janet can pick you up in Houston after she picks me up in Dallas!


----------



## Penmonkey (Jun 9, 2006)

How about from SA? I'll give you ten bucks for gas.[]


----------



## woodwish (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm not going, but I love good pizza.  Is there a way to e-mail it to me?  []


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonky_
> <br />How about from SA? I'll give you ten bucks for gas.[]


If we go through SA, we could pick up Dario also.


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey--you just swing by Kentucky and pick me up on the way.
I think I have enough quarters to roll up about $20.00 bucks


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 9, 2006)

I hope some one will make some pictures of this and place names with faces for us who can't be there..Hint...Hint!!![]


----------



## jssmith3 (Jun 9, 2006)

Ok guys, its a van not a grayhound!!!!  if any of you can get to albuquerque, nm before monday, I would be happy to give you ride.  I really do wish all you guys could go though.  I will take my camera and try to get some pictures but I am sure they will have some cause I say some on the site.  
Janet []


----------



## Ryan (Jun 9, 2006)

I will be there! I can not say for sure but I think BigL (Layne) was going also. I get off work at 3:00pm so I will be there about 3:45.

Ryan


----------



## Ron Mc (Jun 9, 2006)

Janet,
For crying out load! We can tie your son to the luggage rack. Put the rest of us in the back by the ice chest....Not much out of the way! From Albuquerque to Dallas to SA back up to Houston off to Kentucky then back west to Provo. I would highly recommend that you leave on Saturday. I'll tell you what to make this even easier for you I run down to SA and Houston and bring everyone to Dallas and you hit Kentucky. Then we will all meet in Oklahoma city to jump in your van. The ice chest and refreshments will be in the truck with us ready to drag over to your van.[]


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Janet,
> For crying out load! We can tie your son to the luggage rack. Put the rest of us in the back by the ice chest....Not much out of the way! From Albuquerque to Dallas to SA back up to Houston off to Kentucky then back west to Provo. I would highly recommend that you leave on Saturday. I'll tell you what to make this even easier for you I run down to SA and Houston and bring everyone to Dallas and you hit Kentucky. Then we will all meet in Oklahoma city to jump in your van. The ice chest and refreshments will be in the truck with us ready to drag over to your van.[]


Sounds like a plan top me.[][][]


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 9, 2006)

Man, I would love to go and meet all of you folks.  Anyway, for those of us who can't make it, here's a few slices (sorry, they wouldn't fit in my e-mail box.[])
I hope this is OK, it's a pic from Brick Oven's web site.



<br />


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks Rob!!!  I looooooove Pizza---sure wish I could make it---maybe next year if I can find a rich relative willing to help me out a bit.  Sure would like to meet up with all you guys!!  All who are going---look forward to the photos!!!


----------



## jssmith3 (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Janet,
> For crying out load! We can tie your son to the luggage rack. Put the rest of us in the back by the ice chest....Not much out of the way! From Albuquerque to Dallas to SA back up to Houston off to Kentucky then back west to Provo. I would highly recommend that you leave on Saturday. I'll tell you what to make this even easier for you I run down to SA and Houston and bring everyone to Dallas and you hit Kentucky. Then we will all meet in Oklahoma city to jump in your van. The ice chest and refreshments will be in the truck with us ready to drag over to your van.[]



Gee Ron, thats mighty nice of ya but uhhh, maybe next year. [}]


----------



## BigL (Jun 10, 2006)

Ryan is correct!  I will be there.  Looking forward to meeting you all.  Lane


----------



## Dario (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



How thoughtful of you guys! [][}]  We should plan something like this in the future.


----------



## jssmith3 (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Ok but I'm closer so you guys have to pick ME up on the way []


----------



## Monty (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jssmith3_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Janet, your the one that started this by saying you had a van and would pick any one up. [}][}][]


----------



## woodwish (Jun 10, 2006)

Is Florida on the way from your place to Utah?  I'll pitch in a few bucks for gas! []


----------



## jssmith3 (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodwish_
> <br />Is Florida on the way from your place to Utah?  I'll pitch in a few bucks for gas! []


Hey Ray, I'll just run right over and pick you up on my way ok, I'm sure we won't be to late especially after picking every one else up. I hope none of you all have personal space issues [}]


----------



## ilikewood (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey guys (and gals)....I won't be able to make it down to Provo this year.  My schedule has just wiped me out and I have other obligations I have to fulfill this year.  I sure wish I could, but I can't find the time off to go.

Ryan, don't eat all the pizza and for dang sure, don't let "its_virgil" win the lathe again.[]


----------



## Ryan (Jun 12, 2006)

> <br />Ryan, don't eat all the pizza and for dang sure, don't let "its_virgil" win the lathe again.[]



Bill we sure will miss you this year! I was looking forward to seeing you again.

I tell you what. I will save you a slice of pizza and ship it to you sanwiched between some of the free wood that will be down there. I guess that means I would be sending you some "Woodizza". Just don't forget to cast it before you turn it.[]

As for "its_virgil" I don't think with the luck that Don had last year we will be able to stop him without pick poceting his ticket and Um Losing it?[}][]

Ryan


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 12, 2006)

Bill,
Sorry to hear you will not be with us this year. Bummer! If I do win the lathe again (which would be really quirky, but could happen) I publically announce that I will give it to the IAP and we will auction it and give the proceeds to Jeff to keep this great place up and running. Actually, if I win anything that I already have I will sell it here and give the proceeds to the IAP. Its only a few days away....excitement it building!

Oh, BTW, I'll be checking my pockets regurarly.[] 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />Hey guys (and gals)....I won't be able to make it down to Provo this year.  My schedule has just wiped me out and I have other obligations I have to fulfill this year.  I sure wish I could, but I can't find the time off to go.
> 
> Ryan, don't eat all the pizza and for dang sure, don't let "its_virgil" win the lathe again.[]


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 12, 2006)

Bill, sorry to hear we won't see you, that darn work thing can be a real drag at times.
Well, just send the cocobolo over, and I will make sure it gets divied up after I go threw it []


----------



## bjackman (Jun 12, 2006)

Don,
Should we start the "Perfect Pen Polish" chant for you now?

PPP, PPP, PPP, PPP

[}]


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 12, 2006)

Man all of you guys are really making me jealous,
unfortunately I still have a day job and can't go!!


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 12, 2006)

If I win more of that stuff.....whose going to buy if in the auction. I can't believe some still use it. I liked Bill B's suggestion of drilling a hole in the sticks, inserting a wick and using them for candles.[]  Lets the chants begin...Jet, Jet, Jet, Jet (I can't spell)
Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by bjackman_
> <br />Don,
> Should we start the "Perfect Pen Polish" chant for you now?
> 
> ...


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 12, 2006)

Extended forecast low 55  high 88, 20% chance of percipitation.
Sounds great to me [] anything is better than 110 [8D]

Jet, PPP, Jet, PPP, Jet, Beal, Beal,Beal []


----------



## bjackman (Jun 13, 2006)

Now changed to 79 high, 67 low with scattered thunderstorms possible. (my favorite weather, aside from snow storms. [] )

edited to add the PPP chant for Don

PPP, PPP, PPP, PPP, PPP


----------

